# Groß- und Kleinschreibung bei Java-Templates ändern



## Robertop (23. Jul 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir ein Java Template in Eclipse anlegen, mit dem ich schneller Variablen aus bestimmten Funktionsaufrufen erstellen kann. Im Prinzip habe ich das auch geschafft, mein Problem ist nur, dass man Variablennamen ja eigentlich mit einem Kleinbuchstaben anfängt, ich aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe, den ersten Buchstaben von meinem Klassennamen automatisch klein zu machen.

*Also zum Beispiel:*
Mein Template

```
${klassenName} ${klassenName} = create${klassenName}();
```

Wird nach Eingabe des Klassennamens zu dem hier:

```
MeineKlasse MeineKlasse = createMeineKlasse();
```

Ich möchte aber eigentlich das hier haben:

```
MeineKlasse meineKlasse = createMeineKlasse();
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dem Template beizubringen, den ersten Buchstaben bei dem Variablennamen klein zu machen, ohne das ich manuell mehr als den Klassennamen eingeben muss?


----------



## Robert Zenz (23. Jul 2021)

Ich haette schwoeren koennen dass es das gibt, aber wahrscheinlich verwechsle ich da Eclipse Templates mit JAutodoc, dort gibt es genau die Funktionalitaet naemlich.


----------



## Mart (23. Jul 2021)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Ich haette schwoeren koennen dass es das gibt, aber wahrscheinlich verwechsle ich da Eclipse Templates mit JAutodoc, dort gibt es genau die Funktionalitaet naemlich.


j autodoc kann man in eclipse nach installieren


----------



## Robert Zenz (23. Jul 2021)

Mart hat gesagt.:


> j autodoc kann man in eclipse nach installieren


Ja, aber JAutodoc zielt auf eine andere Ecke ab, wie der Name vermuten laesst, naemlich auf das generieren von Javadoc. Ich glaube nicht dass man das auf "normale" Templates umbiegen kann.


----------



## Robertop (26. Jul 2021)

Naja, ich habe mir jetzt damit beholfen, dass ich den Cursor vor den Variablennamen setze. Dann ist der Weg zu dem Buchstaben, der ersetzt werden muss, wenigstens nicht so weit.  😅 


```
${klassenName} ${cursor}{klassenName} = create${klassenName}();
```


----------

